# Trying to hit 200 facebook fans



## 6126

Post yours and I will return the favor. Thank you. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Woodl...rExterior-Painting-Contractor/129274383809426 I hope I got the link right.


----------



## AztecPainting

Woodland said:


> Post yours and I will return the favor. Thank you. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Woodl...rExterior-Painting-Contractor/129274383809426 I hope I got the link right.


I just liked it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP

I already like you
Local fans are important too, I see you have several local businesses that you do like. Look for restaurants, shops, any other business you can "like". Don't spam them, just make a comment, ask a question, leave a compliment, etc.


----------



## 6126

AztecPainting said:


> I just liked it!!! :thumbsup:


 Thanks Luis. I just sent a friend request and also a request for your group


----------



## daArch

Mike, what the frog is up.

I thought we mutually like each other, but I was just able to like you as me (Bill Archibald) and as my business (http://www.facebook.com/WallcoveringInstaller)

Oh well, if it feels good the first time, do it again :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]

I'm trying for 250, Hit me up guys/gals!  https://www.facebook.com/agape.painting.inc


----------



## Rcon

Liked


----------



## 6126

Thanks guys. My little campain this weekend got me 10 or so new likes. Only 25 shy of 200


----------



## RCP

I just gave you 10 more.


----------



## 6126

Awesome  Thanks Chris


----------



## ShineBrightPainting

I got the Like, thanks for the return!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 4ThGeneration

Woodland said:


> Post yours and I will return the favor. Thank you. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Woodl...rExterior-Painting-Contractor/129274383809426 I hope I got the link right.


 
Pretty sure hitting people will not increase your numbers. :jester: I could not resist!!!


----------



## George Z

Mike, try to get a nice mix of likes, 
mostly locals from your demographic.
What Chris says is good. 
Another handfull of likes from us here for 200, what is the point?
Is 200 a landmark? Is 222 not one? What about 250? 300 maybe?
I know this is fun, I am just kidding.


----------



## PatsPainting

George Z said:


> Mike, try to get a nice mix of likes,
> mostly locals from your demographic.
> What Chris says is good.
> Another handfull of likes from us here for 200, what is the point?
> Is 200 a landmark? Is 222 not one? What about 250? 300 maybe?
> I know this is fun, I am just kidding.


heh, easy for you to say when you got 6 million likes. Damn that's allot. I have been at this for a year or so and I'm at a big whoppin 19 

Just kidding Geroge, I know its fun

Pat


----------



## HomePaintersInfo

Pat I'm with you,

I have been at it for about a year as well and only got 14 likes. hopefully I will get more than just 14 in the next 12 months. 

Here's mine ( http://www.facebook.com/pages/Home-Painters-Info/100827509962052 )

Good like to all :thumbup:

Nigel


----------



## ROOMINADAY

I had my fb embeded in my website. I was getting a lot of likes from it. Print media directed them to my site. I deleted my site by mistake and put up a quick one for now.


----------



## [email protected]

HomePaintersInfo said:


> Pat I'm with you,
> 
> I have been at it for about a year as well and only got 14 likes. hopefully I will get more than just 14 in the next 12 months.
> 
> Here's mine ( http://www.facebook.com/pages/Home-Painters-Info/100827509962052 )
> 
> Good like to all :thumbup:
> 
> Nigel



Gotcha man!  GL!


----------



## RCP

If you choose to do FB, you really have to interact and like other pages. Nigel, it looks like you have not liked any pages as "HomePainters". Nor have any photos or personal comments. Look at George's page. Here is a link with some ideas.


----------



## HomePaintersInfo

Hi Chris,
I went and liked all the pages as myself not as Home Painters Info. I have gone back through and liked as Home Painters.
Thanks for letting me know.
Nigel


----------



## bikerboy

I liked everyone that wasn't liked before.


----------



## Roof Cleaning

I do not know what I'm doing wrong but when I log in and try to like the page the like button is gone?

So then I hit the like button and it prompted me to log in and I put my pword etc in and I don't think it recognized my acct.

Could you tell me if I did it correct/or what I'm doing wrong?

My page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Peerless-Roof-Cleaning-Tampa/100634830022777


----------



## Ultimate

Ok so here goes it. I gave everyone here a like. I am looking to get the 25 needed for a username. Whatever that does for me anyone care to enlighten me on the way I can use that tool?

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Father-and-Son-Painting-Inc/191227574274671?ref=pb


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Ok here is mine like me and I like you back http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rent-A-Painter/222418067794405?sk=wall


----------



## RCP

John, the user name just gives you a cleaner web address and makes you a little more search friendly.


----------



## TJ Paint

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Ok here is mine like me and I like you back http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rent-A-Painter/222418067794405?sk=wall


I liked ya. 

Dude, you really call yourself Rent A Painter...


----------



## Coat It!

Here's our Facebook page:https://www.facebook.com/pages/EonCoat/166111420069839

Liking everyone's pages now!


----------



## 6126

Lol.....I never did hit 200


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Guys I need some likes on my FB page to get my username :thumbup: 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rent-A-Painter/222418067794405?ref=ts


----------



## JNLP

Woodland said:


> Lol.....I never did hit 200


Got 1 more from me. :thumbup:


----------



## RCP

You guys with business pages can like a page from your personal and/or your business pages. I like it better because I can have all my "painter" likes on my biz page and keep my personal one personal. It works a little better to share stuff as well.

Also, if you are posting as your biz page, look on a page like my RC one, and click on the "see all" you can find a lot of pages to click thru and like without having to go find every page.


----------



## Mike's QP

Mike I just liked your page for ya!


----------



## vividpainting

I liked everyone with a link on the thread.


----------



## 6126

I've hit everyone up too I hope. If I missed anyone let me know. Im up to 192 now.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

I hit 189 tonight.


----------



## Hull.Painting

www.facebook.com/hull.painting thanks guys!


----------



## 6126

ROOMINADAY said:


> I hit 189 tonight.


Still cant hit 200  Im stuck at 198 :whistling2:


----------



## [email protected]

Hull.Painting said:


> www.facebook.com/hull.painting thanks guys!


58 now. :thumbsup:


----------



## George Z

Just a thought:
The importance of the "like" or the fan may be downgraded by Facebook.
It is who they are and what you do with these contacts that will matter.


----------



## RCP

George Z said:


> Just a thought:
> The importance of the "like" or the fan may be downgraded by Facebook.
> It is who they are and what you do with these contacts that will matter.


Very true. It does not matter if you have a million fans, if you are not interacting and the posts are appearing on others' feeds, it does no good. People rarely visit other pages. That is why it is so important to use the share button and comment. Pictures and links are better than plain text also.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

I permanently banned a few "likes" on my fb now I am down. I was on a fb page of a pt'er and all the fans were....pt'ers!


----------



## [email protected]

I banned a Service Magic Rep from mine once.... She tried 2 other times to like my page... Nup, won't have any of that filth on my page... :no:

PT'ers is better than no one at all.


----------



## 6126

Almost 3 months since I started this thread  Hit 200 today  Time for a new thread........."Trying to hit 500 facebook fans" Lol


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

Just hit ya.


----------



## 6126

Thank you


----------



## vividpainting

I Liked everyone on this thread.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Vivid-painting/163078167110198


----------



## [email protected]

vividpainting said:


> I Liked everyone on this thread.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Vivid-painting/163078167110198



:no: No ya didn't.


----------



## Coat It!

Woodland said:


> Post yours and I will return the favor. Thank you. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Woodland-Painting-LLC-InteriorExterior-Painting-Contractor/129274383809426#!/pages/Woodland-Painting-LLC-InteriorExterior-Painting-Contractor/129274383809426 I hope I got the link right.


Just did it! Here is ours: http://www.facebook.com/EonCoat

Are ya'll feeling the love :thumbup:


----------



## Coat It!

[email protected] said:


> I'm trying for 250, Hit me up guys/gals!  https://www.facebook.com/agape.painting.inc


Just got you too!


----------



## John's Painting

If you have a company t-shirt or hat or something of that nature, entice people already 'liking' your page to invite their friends to do the same. Then, encourage them to send you a private email with the list of those they invited and the first to do so and invite *** number of people will win some merchandise. 

Who is going to want a paint company hat, you ask? You'd be amazed.

One of my kids did the exact same technique I outlined above for a beer themed fan page he created. He gave away two promotional baseball caps that the company set him at his request. Within about 3 months, with minimal effort, the group had/has in excess of 3000 fans.


----------



## 6126

Old thread. I hit 200 a while back. Just broke 300 this morning


----------



## playedout6

I added 20 new Likes on my Facebook page in the last week . I offered to paint 1 bedroom walls/ceiling/trim free if they liked or shared the post the offer was written in . I got about 40 shares and the 20 Likes from it . I have it offered until Jan 6th 2013 . I'll push it every day once the holidays are past us . I find they won't click the Like or Share unless you give them a chance to win something . I guess for the most part I do the same to all the other offers on my personal page . I don't think half of them people even have a winner ...but I definitely will ! 

LOL...and now that I have mentioned all that , feel free to click the Like button on my page link below . someday I will get to a Hundred but like somebody already mentioned if they were all local you would be better off , which makes sense for obvious reasons .:yes:

I forgot to mention that I was going to draw a name...for a winner .


----------



## dg1267

You all don't have to like my page. In fact, when I do go over 100 likes, I have to start paying for Constant Contact. LOL Anyway, it's https://www.facebook.com/417Paint

I hit your page, Woodland. If anyone else wants me to hit their page, you can go like mine. I try to return the favor to those that do. If I don't, email me and I'll remember.


----------



## 6126

dg1267 said:


> You all don't have to like my page. In fact, when I do go over 100 likes, I have to start paying for Constant Contact. LOL Anyway, it's https://www.facebook.com/417Paint
> 
> I hit your page, Woodland. If anyone else wants me to hit their page, you can go like mine. I try to return the favor to those that do. If I don't, email me and I'll remember.


 Dude, your logo rocks!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126

playedout6 said:


> I added 20 new Likes on my Facebook page in the last week . I offered to paint 1 bedroom walls/ceiling/trim free if they liked or shared the post the offer was written in . I got about 40 shares and the 20 Likes from it . I have it offered until Jan 6th 2013 . I'll push it every day once the holidays are past us . I find they won't click the Like or Share unless you give them a chance to win something . I guess for the most part I do the same to all the other offers on my personal page . I don't think half of them people even have a winner ...but I definitely will !
> 
> LOL...and now that I have mentioned all that , feel free to click the Like button on my page link below . someday I will get to a Hundred but like somebody already mentioned if they were all local you would be better off , which makes sense for obvious reasons .:yes:
> 
> I forgot to mention that I was going to draw a name...for a winner .


 Yeah, I saw that the other day. Very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126

I think Im at 303 now. Very few of mine are local. A few customers are on there, but mostly FB friends and PT people giving me support


----------



## ROOMINADAY

Woodland said:


> I think Im at 303 now. Very few of mine are local. A few customers are on there, but mostly FB friends and PT people giving me support


Time to focus on potential paying fans. I am getting referrals now from fans that have not done business with us yet, but see what we can do! I painted that ugly cabinet recently from a fb referral and a kitchen/tall hallway from another. Whats nice with our PT group is the likes and comments. Keeps our posts current and interesting and I welcome them all.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## playedout6

dg1267 said:


> You all don't have to like my page. In fact, when I do go over 100 likes, I have to start paying for Constant Contact. LOL Anyway, it's https://www.facebook.com/417Paint
> 
> I hit your page, Woodland. If anyone else wants me to hit their page, you can go like mine. I try to return the favor to those that do. If I don't, email me and I'll remember.



Everytime I click on the Facebook Link I get transferred to my own page . When I clicked on the Like link on your website page the same thing happened . 

Oh well...I did try . Click on mine and then I will try your link again dg .


----------



## ROOMINADAY

playedout6 said:


> Everytime I click on the Facebook Link I get transferred to my own page . When I clicked on the Like link on your website page the same thing happened .
> 
> Oh well...I did try . Click on mine and then I will try your link again dg .


Same here. I asked him if it blocked Canadians...

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## MikeCalifornia

HFP likes you!!

https://www.facebook.com/HessFamilyPainting


----------



## playedout6

MikeCalifornia said:


> HFP likes you!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HessFamilyPainting


 Right back at ya !!! :thumbup:


----------



## RCP

Just a reminder guys, while getting likes from each other and cross posting can add good activity to your page, it is also important to look for pages in your community and be involved, comment and offer advice, not just promote. Look for local business pages (other trades) and community groups.


----------



## Westview

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Linear-Painting-Ottawa-Professional-Painters/195657213831653

I will try to give everyone a like too.


----------



## Westview

Ok I think I liked almost everyone in this thread.


----------



## 6126

I made the 200 a while back. Im at 312 now and going for 500


----------



## playedout6

Woodland said:


> I made the 200 a while back. Im at 312 now and going for 500


I added about 125 on my last promotion . That was pretty good considering I only have 200 Friends on my own personal list . I looked through them about about 2/3rds were local for me...so that was also good .


----------



## Amart

How valuable are these likes? I mean how do you benefit from the likes apart from the people who like knowing your business?


----------



## playedout6

When somebody clicks LIKE it appears as a post on their page and usually shared to all the people on their page . Thus it spreads . It keeps your name out there and so far it has cost me nothing . When it starts costing...I'll do it differently ! Right now it is just free advertising IMO . :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126

playedout6 said:


> I added about 125 on my last promotion . That was pretty good considering I only have 200 Friends on my own personal list . I looked through them about about 2/3rds were local for me...so that was also good .


Thats pretty good. I have a few customers of mine, not too many so far. I just havent pushed it too much with my customers yet, but might start. When I started this thread my facebook page was new and I really hadf no idea how much I was going to do with it at the time. Lately I've been posting more and more posts and photos of my work. I also try to keep things a bit interesting by posting a few other things too. What I dont post on my business page is anything on politics, religion, 2nd Amemndment, etc. 



Amart said:


> How valuable are these likes? I mean how do you benefit from the likes apart from the people who like knowing your business?


 No real value. I just think it looks a little better for the business if it has a few fans. 


playedout6 said:


> When somebody clicks LIKE it appears as a post on their page and usually shared to all the people on their page . Thus it spreads . It keeps your name out there and so far it has cost me nothing . When it starts costing...I'll do it differently ! Right now it is just free advertising IMO . :thumbsup:


Agreed. Free is a good price. :thumbup: My facebook page does come up in Google searches and facebook announced yesterday they are coming out with Graph Search which will be interesting to see where that goes. I do plan on doing a little more with my business page in 2013 :yes:


----------



## playedout6

Yeah...I like to keep mine interesting too Mike . I like looking at your posts on your page and I will share some of them on mine . People as a rule like looking at pics that are interesting . It's like looking at some of them multi million dollar homes that are posted , most of us can only dream and I'm sure that is just how many of our customers feel too ! Judging by the amount of looks that certain threads get helps let me know what my demographic likes .


----------



## Amart

playedout6 said:


> When somebody clicks LIKE it appears as a post on their page and usually shared to all the people on their page . Thus it spreads . It keeps your name out there and so far it has cost me nothing . When it starts costing...I'll do it differently ! Right now it is just free advertising IMO . :thumbsup:


Oh ok, so no other value apart from spreading the word. But cool thanks for clearing that out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hoss

Looks like some quality work you do there Woodland. Gave ya a like. 
-Hoss


----------



## AllClean/GA

Hey Woodland, just gave a like, hit me back.
www.facebook.com/allcleanpcs
Thanks


----------



## 6126

Big Hoss said:


> Looks like some quality work you do there Woodland. Gave ya a like.
> -Hoss


 Thanks Hoss :thumbsup:


AllClean/GA said:


> Hey Woodland, just gave a like, hit me back.
> www.facebook.com/allcleanpcs
> Thanks


 Thanks bud. I hit ya back :thumbsup:


----------



## colorboxpainting

*I would love to get some likes*



Woodland said:


> Post yours and I will return the favor. Thank you. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Woodland-Painting-LLC-InteriorExterior-Painting-Contractor/129274383809426#!/pages/Woodland-Painting-LLC-InteriorExterior-Painting-Contractor/129274383809426 I hope I got the link right.


Just Liked you, would appreciate the same.

Our Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/colorboxpaintingllc
Thanks


----------



## 6126

colorboxpainting said:


> Just Liked you, would appreciate the same.
> 
> Our Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/colorboxpaintingllc
> Thanks


 Done. :thumbsup: I also sent a shout out to see if I can get you a few more likes  

I used to paint a lotta houses down your way on Bull Mountain when I lived in Hillsboro.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

Www.Facebook.com/SharpPainting 


Like our page and we will return the favor


----------



## South-FL-Painter

]www.Facebook.com/SharpPainting

Like our page and we will return the favor


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Woodland said:


> Thats pretty good. I have a few customers of mine, not too many so far. I just havent pushed it too much with my customers yet, but might start. When I started this thread my facebook page was new and I really hadf no idea how much I was going to do with it at the time. Lately I've been posting more and more posts and photos of my work. I also try to keep things a bit interesting by posting a few other things too. What I dont post on my business page is anything on politics, religion, 2nd Amemndment, etc.
> 
> 
> No real value. I just think it looks a little better for the business if it has a few fans.
> Agreed. Free is a good price. :thumbup: My facebook page does come up in Google searches and facebook announced yesterday they are coming out with Graph Search which will be interesting to see where that goes. I do plan on doing a little more with my business page in 2013 :yes:


I did a google search for c&d painting my FB page was the first one to pop up :thumbup:


----------



## playedout6

I just liked a whole wheelbarrow load of you guys LOL . :thumbsup: Some of ya...I even liked again with my personal page ! Even the wallpaper Mod ! :thumbup:


----------



## A+HomeWork

Added my FB link to signature line.

I have several photo albums, but the newer fb format doesn't have them nicely located at top since they moved to time line.

Some of you just have photos posted randomly, which I like, but want to be able to refer clients to albums to see certain types of projects.

Suggestions?


----------



## A+HomeWork

Liked lots of you guys:thumbsup:


----------



## 6126

A+HomeWork said:


> Liked lots of you guys:thumbsup:


"Liked from both my pages :thumbsup: You did have 99, so maybe I was # 100 :thumbup:


----------



## GrantsPainting

*FB Likes*

I liked everybody on this thread

Help me get a few, https://www.facebook.com/pages/Grants-Painting/163751573672283

or FB link from here
www.grantspainting.net/residential-painter


----------



## Neese's Painting

GrantsPainting said:


> I liked everybody on this thread
> 
> Help me get a few, https://www.facebook.com/pages/Grants-Painting/163751573672283
> 
> or FB link from here
> www.grantspainting.net/residential-painter


Let me throw mine out there!!!Neeses painting in missouri.Trying to get more likes!I'm new to the social media game!


----------



## Ramsden Painting

Why do we want to like each others fb pages? I really want consumers to like mine. I do like a couple other painters pages but not many as I thought they feel the same as me. I have about 150 likes now but only a couple are painters

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## George Z

Ramsden Painting said:


> Why do we want to like each others fb pages? I really want consumers to like mine. I do like a couple other painters pages but not many as I thought they feel the same as me. I have about 150 likes now but only a couple are painters
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


Exactly, you got it!
It's ok to get a few of us liking each other, and throwing a good comment or two
to each other, but this should be a small part of your fans or engagement.
The great majority in your community should be from your target demographic.

Here is a breakdown of our fans. 
If you add the Toronto and Greater Toronto Area numbers,
that is the greatest majority of them (in red).
In addition, they are mostly *female between the ages of 28 to 55*.
That age group is a very good one for purchasing our services.
1,621 Toronto, ON, Canada 
55 Brampton, ON, Canada 
48 Mississauga, ON, Canada 
38 Oshawa, ON, Canada 
18 Scarborough, ON, Canada 
17 Whitby, ON, Canada 
14 Pickering, ON, Canada 
13 Markham, ON, Canada 
12 Etobicoke, ON, Canada 
12 Ajax, ON, Canada 
9 Oakville, ON, Canada 
13 Barrie, ON, Canada 
14 Hamilton, ON, Canada

Ottawa, ON, Canada
11
Peterborough, ON, Canada
11
Windsor, ON, Canada
11
Montreal, QC, Canada
10
Kitchener, ON, Canada
9
London, ON, Canada
8
Los Angeles, CA

Even if it's early, try to get mostly people from your demographic.
I know we all want to show off our work to each other 
and get some recognition from each other, 
but that should not be the majority of Facebook activity.


----------



## 6126

Thats awesome George, and I agree 100%. I also feel you gotta start somewhere  Im now trying to hit 400


----------



## Midas

Going through to check out some pages and help with the likes. 

www.facebook.com/vippaintingindy


----------



## Bobbo

It's hard getting Facebook likes from customers . Most are older and not exactly computer savvy ! :no:

FACEBOOK LINK .. FOR THOSE WHO WOULD LIKE TO CHECK OUT MY PAGE 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Valenti-and-Sons-Painting/412275348809289

sending some likes everyones way . Please like back ...


----------



## 6126

Midas said:


> Going through to check out some pages and help with the likes.
> 
> www.facebook.com/vippaintingindy


Liked your page :thumbsup:


----------



## GrantsPainting

Midas said:


> Going through to check out some pages and help with the likes.
> 
> www.facebook.com/vippaintingindy


??? Wheres mine?


----------



## 6126

Going for 500 now lol


----------



## Rbriggs82

Woodland said:


> Going for 500 now lol


Oh yea! Well I'm going for 50 lol :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126

Rbriggs82 said:


> Oh yea! Well I'm going for 50 lol :thumbsup:


I spent a lot of time in the South. SC is one of my favorites. If I was to leave the NW, SC would probably be my choice. But, I could never be 3000 miles from my son so looks like I'm here to stay. :yes:


----------



## Rbriggs82

Woodland said:


> I spent a lot of time in the South. SC is one of my favorites. If I was to leave the NW, SC would probably be my choice. But, I could never be 3000 miles from my son so looks like I'm here to stay. :yes:


Yup I'm loving it down here in SC. Plenty of work, good southern cooking, beaches, and friendly people. 

I agree with you tho, I'd live wherever my kids were. I wouldn't think twice about it :no:


----------



## Bobbo

I liked everyone in this thread ... How bout some Facebook luv guys ? :thumbup:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Valenti-and-Sons-Painting/412275348809289

I'm just trying to break 30 ...


----------



## JET

To get likes from people that actually matter you need to do a give away on Facebook. "If my page reaches 500 likes I will give away a free (deck staining/room painting/whatever your gig is) to one of the people that liked the page."


----------



## Bobbo

JET said:


> To get likes from people that actually matter you need to do a give away on Facebook. "If my page reaches 500 likes I will give away a free (deck staining/room painting/whatever your gig is) to one of the people that liked the page."


How do you promote an offer like that if you only have a small number of likes now ? I'm still on 30 ... Still waiting on some likes from you guys


----------



## CasanovaPainting

great idea! Mine is https://www.facebook.com/CasanovaPainting I'll like all yours in a bit, theres a lot here so it might take a while lol


----------



## Palnews26

Don't you think people realize anything over say 175 is mostly BS?
Especially for a contractor.
Isn't anyone afraid that the effect will be diminished with so many likes?

How to Determine if a Facebook Business Page has Fake Fans
http://socialmediatoday.com/pammoore/1299141/facebook-business-page-fake-fans


----------



## George Z

Palnews26 said:


> Don't you think people realize anything over say 175 is mostly BS?
> Especially for a contractor.
> Isn't anyone afraid that the effect will be diminished with so many likes?
> 
> How to Determine if a Facebook Business Page has Fake Fans
> http://socialmediatoday.com/pammoore/1299141/facebook-business-page-fake-fans


No.
and 
No.


----------



## Amazing Painting

Some nice pages out there!!! Keep it up guys. George's page is very impressive. 
Please like my page  Thanks
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Amazing-Painting-Company-LLC/158950554154164


----------



## 6126

I have a new page (in my signature below)


----------



## PotPaint

Coming from someone who used to profit on YouTube via views. Doing a like for a like or in my case(sub for sub) is highly frowned upon. I highly recommend not doing it because all it takes is one sensitive client to find out you do this to ruin your company's reputation. 
I'm not saying this to be a jerk, I'm saying this because I feel like risk aversion is the best thing one can do for their company


Sent from my SM-N900V using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## 6126

Ok, I'll stop


----------

